# 12 hp briggs



## peanut (Jul 16, 2005)

got the intake valve out but don't seem to be able to figure out how to get the exhaust valve out.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

side, or ohv? side valves, you just compress the spring and take out the keeper.


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Its probably got the 2 piece setup which is little half circle wedges. You will have to squeeze the ring on the end of the spring in to get the little "keepers" out, then the valve can come out. Reinstall is the same and hold the keepers in place with grease while you let out the spring.

Mike


----------



## padredecinco1 (Jul 16, 2005)

Mike Meritt ..... grease to keep it around ...... GREAT IDEA !!!


----------

